# Anybody know who this dog is?



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Contact Leslie Newing (she took the photo), she breeds mini's in Fairfield, CT and I'm sure she can tell you who it is.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Whoever he is - he's gorgeous!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

NIIIIIICEEEEEEE :act-up::act-up::act-up: !!!!

Let us know who this stud-muffin is LOL


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

that is "Sinatra"..owned by Sara Vergnetti


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

tintlet said:


> that is "Sinatra"..owned by Sara Vergnetti


Yep, Gloria wins the prize. I emailed Leslie and she told me it was one of Sara's dogs.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow is right. Beautiful dog. No way to hide any faults with that clip!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

So is this a Dassin bred dog? What is the registered name?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

cbrand said:


> So is this a Dassin bred dog? What is the registered name?


CH Dassin I Did It My Way.


----------

